# Protection sought for Imperial Boreal Toad



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I receive a daily/weekly update from the Centers for Biological Diversity, a not-for-profit comprised of many environmental lawyers and scientists working to save endangered species. I urge people to visit their site and to subscribe and help in all their important work (much of which concerns native amphibians).

Take care, Richard.

Protection Sought for Imperiled Boreal Toads

"To save one of the West's most imperiled warty amphibians, the Center for Biological Diversity and allies yesterday filed a scientific petition requesting that the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service protect the boreal toad under the Endangered Species Act. Once common in the West, this toad has undergone dramatic declines over the past few decades -- especially in the southern Rocky Mountains, where the scary amphibian disease called chytrid fungus has wiped out most of its populations.

"In response to a 1993 petition by the Biodiversity Legal Foundation (later incorporated into the Center), the Fish and Wildlife Service already once determined that southern Rockies boreal toads deserved protection. But instead of granting that protection, the agency put the toad on the "candidate list" in 1995, where it languished without federal safeguards. The Bush administration took it off the candidate list altogether in 2005. This unique, striped toad -- which can grow up to four inches and repels some predators with poisonous skin secretions -- can't wait any longer for Endangered Species Act protection. The Service has 90 days to respond to our new petition."


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Hm. I'm curious as to where their data is coming from...

There has been a lot of research done here in the Pacific Northwest and Cascades on Bufo boreas (a male in amplexus is
in my avatar), and I don't believe chytrid is hitting the toad nearly as hard as other species. Actually, I've heard that, of all the species, the boreal toad is expected to make it through the amphibian crisis quite well.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I receive a daily/weekly update from the Centers for Biological Diversity, a not-for-profit comprised of many environmental lawyers and scientists working to save endangered species. I urge people to visit their site and to subscribe and help in all their important work (much of which concerns native amphibians).
> 
> Take care, Richard.
> 
> ...


Hey Richard, this sounds good on the surface, what I ask of you is some background info on the players. Who and what is the center and who are their allies? The next question I have is who and what would be affected if this was put into affect? Thank you, Bill


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are Imperial boreal toads a new species????


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> Are Imperial boreal toads a new species????


They are already protected in part of their range, this group is claiming these are different, the other side says they are the same. I did a real small amount of digging, they have some (The Center) rather questionable friends, such as Earth First, which was linked to a car bombing!. I personally would not want to be affiliated with these kinds of groups.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

They have done a lot of good work having species listed under the ESA (including numerous species in Latin America). They are also the only citizen group to bring legal action over the BP oil spill on the effects of the spill under the Clean Water Act.

Centerforbiologicaldiversity.org

OUR MISSION 
At the Center for Biological Diversity, we believe that the welfare of human beings is deeply linked to nature — to the existence in our world of a vast diversity of wild animals and plants. Because diversity has intrinsic value, and because its loss impoverishes society, we work to secure a future for all species, great and small, hovering on the brink of extinction. We do so through science, law and creative media, with a focus on protecting the lands, waters and climate that species need to survive. 

We want those who come after us to inherit a world where the wild is still alive. 

Join us.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I would kiss the Devil's ass if it helped protect an endangered species. It has become a bit of a right-wing ploy to pick at the staff of various "leftist" organizations, especially those whose interests run counter to the oil, gas, and minerals industries. I would hope this wouldn't be what you're after here, as I know you do care about animals.

Take care, Richard.



billschwinn said:


> They are already protected in part of their range, this group is claiming these are different, the other side says they are the same. I did a real small amount of digging, they have some (The Center) rather questionable friends, such as Earth First, which was linked to a car bombing!. I personally would not want to be affiliated with these kinds of groups.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Bill,

I was busting Richard's chops a little since the thread title list Imperial not imperiled...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I would kiss the Devil's ass if it helped protect an endangered species. It has become a bit of a right-wing ploy to pick at the staff of various "leftist" organizations, especially those whose interests run counter to the oil, gas, and minerals industries. I would hope this wouldn't be what you're after here, as I know you do care about animals.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Richard, I am all for protection of Flora and Fauna, I should let you know in print I operate neither left or right, but by common sense, presentation of facts, and legitamate study , and looking at the whole picture, not left and right halves. And I do not let emotions dictate my behaviour, there is too much at stake in decisions like this. Also, I don't think I picked on any staff, I just raised reasonable and legitamate questions, ones that should not illicit such an emotional outburst, we are having conversation on an important subject, I would like to keep it that way, Bill


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ed,

That's pretty funny...I think I'm a little tired tonight.

Bill, I still think this is a good group of people worthy of our support.

Take care and good night, Richard.



Ed said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I was busting Richard's chops a little since the thread title list Imperial not imperiled...


----------

